# Neue Software-Tools für die S7



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 Dezember 2003)

Die S7-Power-Tools sind eine Reihe von Anwendungen, welche die Bearbeitung von S7-Daten, S7-Programmen und S7-Projekten vereinfachen. Die Anwendungen bauen aufeinander auf und ermöglichen auch Personen mit weniger detaillierten S7-Kenntnissen, eine Reihe von S7-Bausteinen auf einen PC zu sichern oder die Parameter in einem Datenbaustein zu ändern. Unterstützt werden Programme und Projekte der S7-300 und S7-400.

Die Basis-Anwendung der S7-Power-Tools ist ACCON-S7-Backup/Restore zum Sichern und Rücksichern von S7-Programmen. Der ACCON-S7-DBEditor ermöglicht das Ansehen von Datenbausteinen und das Ändern der Werte. Mit dem ACCON-S7-Viewer können Bausteine offline und online (Status Bausteine) betrachtet werden. ACCON-S7-PG ist ein S7-Programmiersystem, das den kompletten AWL-Befehlsvorrat der S7-300- und S7-400-Steuerungen unterstützt.

Weitere Informationen zu den S7-Power-Tools:
http://www.deltalogic.de/progsoft/s7-power-tools.htm

Viele Grüße
Gerhard Bäurle


----------

